# Laichbürste - Teich - Filter



## Sanny219 (4. Aug. 2020)

Vor einer Woche habe ich mir aus einer Teichauflösung eine -  wie ich finde - recht schicke Koi-Dame zugelegt. Kein teurer preisgekrönter Koi, sondern so eine zum lieb haben. Sie hatte einen deutlichen Laichansatz und ich hatte mir schon ausgemalt, dass sie evtl. bei uns laichen könnte. Da ich bislang nur sehr junge Koi habe, der älteste ist jetzt 2 Jahre hatte ich gelesen, dass der wahrscheinlich noch nicht geschlechtsreif ist. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Jedenfalls dachte ich mir eine Laichbürste kann nicht schaden... das Ding also in den Teich gehängt und einfach mal keine große Beachtung geschenkt.

Donnerstag hat die Neue dann tatsächlich mit unserem Shusui geknuddelt und am Freitag  konnte ich die Laichbürste  mit etwas Laich aus dem Teich nehmen. Hier beginnt jetzt das eigentliche Problem. Die Eier auf der Bürste waren entweder nicht befruchtet oder ich habe irgendetwas falsch gemacht. Jedenfalls sind die jetzt alle verpilzt.

Die Enttäuschung ist natürlich groß. Noch habe ich alles so in dem Gefäß gelassen, aber ich glaube es entwickelt sich gar nichts.

Vorhin allerdings habe ich mal am Teichrand geschaut und tatsächlich winzige Babyfische entdeckt. Da ich jetzt nicht weiß ob es Kois oder Goldfische sind angelte ich mal 10 Stück raus um sie zu beobachten.

Im Filter habe ich auch welche gesehen...

Wie kann ich rausfinden, was für Fische das sind?

wie macht Ihr das denn? Laichen Eure Kois an der Bürste oder eher überall?

Würdet Ihr die Babyfische abfischen oder im Teich lassen? Was ist besser? Ist es leichter die winzigen Fische abzufischen oder die größeren?

Wir haben auch Orfen im Teich, die fressen alles auf, was nicht gut versteckt ist.

Eure Erfahrungen würden mich hier interessieren.
Danke!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Aug. 2020)

Moin Sanny,



Sanny219 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich rausfinden, was für Fische das sind?


Was für Fische hast Du denn alle im Teich? Möglicherweise sind es Koi, wenn die Koidame schon proper zu Dir gekommen ist.

Soweit ich weiß lassen Koi ihren Nachwuchs nach dem Schlupf in Ruhe, nur der Laich ist super interessant und ein Leckerbissen (zum Glück auch...) 
Meine Koi haben die zweite Saison nun abgelaicht, davon ist aber nicht ein einziges Fischchen entsprungen.
Dafür sind schlicht zu viele Räuber im Teich und außerhalb lauert der Eisvogel.

Mir persönlich wäre der Aufwand auch zu hoch die separat groß zu ziehen, zumal ich das Selektieren lieber der Natur überlasse


----------



## Sanny219 (5. Aug. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Was für Fische hast Du denn alle im Teich?


Also Vermehrungsfähig sind Goldfische, Orfen, Rotfedern und Gründlinge...

jetzt auch die Kois.


----------



## Ida17 (6. Aug. 2020)

Schwierig, es können auch die Rotfedern gewesen sein, die vermehren sich wie Hulle. 

Im Grunde liegt die Entscheidung bei Dir, ob Du Dich dem Thema gewachsen fühlst.
Mir ist es, wie bereits gesagt, ein zu hoher Aufwand um auch nur annähernd Erfolg zu haben


----------



## Sanny219 (7. Aug. 2020)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung Ida. Ich habe einfach mal einige Babyfische abgefischt und der Rest bleibt im Teich.

Mal schauen ob die, die ich im Aquarium groß ziehe schneller oder langsamer wachsen...

bei uns vermehren sich die Rotfedern auch sehr schnell. Die Babys sind aber länger als die __ Goldfisch Babys glaube ich. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Kois schon nach einer Woche Farbe bekommen. Wenn sie nicht schwarz/braun sind müsste ich ja dann schon einen Unterschied zum Goldfisch sehen, oder?


----------



## Sanny219 (16. Sep. 2020)

Da sind drei von unserem Nachwuchs...


----------



## Whyatt (16. Sep. 2020)

Shubunkins


----------



## Sanny219 (16. Sep. 2020)

Echt jetzt?  Wie unterscheide ich die denn von den Koi-Babys?


----------



## samorai (16. Sep. 2020)

Koi kommen mit Barteln zur Welt.


----------



## troll20 (16. Sep. 2020)

Sanny219 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?  Wie unterscheide ich die denn von den Koi-Babys?


In der Größe würde mich das auch interessieren 
Irgend wann bekommen die Koi sichtbar ihren Bartwuchs. Bei mir im Teich erkenne ich das erst bei so ca. 4 - 5 cm.


----------



## Whyatt (16. Sep. 2020)

Wir werden es erfahren.Endlich mal wieder Spannung im Sommerloch


----------



## Sanny219 (20. Sep. 2020)

?


----------

